# Pufferladesteuerung



## oek_de (1 September 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Pufferladesteuerung für eine Holzheizung realisieren. Hat jemand einen Tip wie man vorgeht bzw welches Fabrikat mit welcher Ausstattung sich anbieten würde?
Solarkollektoren kommen später auch noch dazu. Genaugenommen sind es dann 2 Pufferladesteuerungen. 
Schaltpläne mit ähnlichen Lösungen wären auch cool.
Ich hatte mit SPS Steuerungen noch nicht so viel zu tun, und würde gerne Infos dazu sammeln. Über einen hilfreichen Link freue ich mich auch.
Danke erstmal!


----------



## MRT (1 September 2006)

Hallo!

Mach mal eine Liste wie viele Ein und Ausgänge du hast!

Danach kann man die SPS aussuchen!
Wahrscheinlich reicht für dich eine Siemens LOGO oder eine Möller Easy, die bekommst du bei ebay!


----------



## MRT (1 September 2006)

Hallo!

Hier z.B.: wäre ein Starterpaket, ideal zum einsteigen weil ein Handbuch und das nötige Kabel schon dabei sind!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-LOGO-Sof...3QQihZ020QQcategoryZ65453QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oek_de (2 September 2006)

Danke, erstmal.
Das Paket ist schon mal ein guter Tip.
Bevor ich sie kaufe, müßte ich noch wissen ob die LOGO auch ausreicht. Kann man dort Temperatursensoren anschließen ? Wenn ja wieviele?   Minimum wären 4 Stück . 2 Ausgänge für die Umwälzpumpen. 10 A dürfte ja auch dann ohne Trennrelais funktionieren. 
Ich weiß, das ist ein bisschen durcheinander jetzt...aber:
Angenommen ich habe 2 Pumpen mit jeweils 2 Fühlern. Kann ich 2 unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Programme/Pfade/ Bedingungsketten oder wie auch immer man das nennt   - mit einem Gerät ausführen ?

Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu wirr.
   Gruß Volker


----------



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Hallo!

Natürlich geht das!

Für die Pumpen würde ich trotzdem ein Schütz verwenden!

Sind die Eingänge 230V oder 24V?
Die 12/24Rc Logo hat zwei 0-10V Eingänge, wenn du PT100 verwendest dann  brauchst du eine Baugruppe für die PT100!

Welche Fühler hast du denn? Und die Anzahl der Ein und Ausgänge wären auch interresant!


----------



## oek_de (2 September 2006)

Hi,
ich brauche 4 mal Temperatur. Die eigentlichen Sensoren sind Widerstände.-20C° = 48536 Ohm bis 115 C°=223 Ohm. Ich muß mal messen mit welcher Spannung die ankommen, vermute mal 0-10V wäre schon das richtige. Muß ich dann die "Kurve" selbst definieren?

+ 1 normalen Eingang vom Türschalter

das wären 5. Wenn ich noch was vergessen haben sollte....lieber 6

Ausgänge
2 mal Pumpe 
1 mal Ofen 
1 mal Gebläse

das wären 4 

Gruß Volker


----------



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Hallo!

Deine Sensoren sind glaube ich nicht linear! Sind das Thermoelemente oder verändern die nur den Widerstand?


----------



## oek_de (2 September 2006)

Das sind die Standard - Fühler der Heizung, mehr kann ich im Moment dazu nicht sagen. Ich könnte auch noch zusätzliche einbauen, wenn das die Sache einfacher macht.
Gruß Volker


----------



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Hallo!

Am optimalsten wäre wenn du 0-10V hättest oder eben PT100 aber dafür bräuchtest du eine Baugruppe! Und was willst du damit genau steuern oder wie soll das ganze ablaufen?


----------



## oek_de (2 September 2006)

Eigentlich ist es simpel:
Eine Umwälzpumpe geht an, wenn die Temperatur im Ofen höher ist als im Pufferspeicher.
Zudem läuft das Gebläse für das Feuer.
Ist es umgekehrt heißt das "Feuer aus ". Das Gebläse wird ausgeschaltet.
Die Pumpe wird ausgeschaltet.

Zum Starten des Prozesses muß bezüglich Gebläse eine Zwangseinschaltung von einer Zeit " X " stattfinden, da beim Anzünden ja der Ofen kalt ist (Start mit Türkontakt) 

Die Solarkollektorgeschichte kommt noch dazu. "Wenn Kollektor wärmer als Puffer dann Pumpe ein"
Was ist PT100 ? Ein Zusatzmodul?


----------



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Hallo!

PT 100 sind Widerstandsthermometer, die mit s´teigender Temperatur ihren Widerstand vergrößern, bei 0°C --> 100 Ohm

Für die Logo gibts Erweierungen an denen diese PT 100 angeschlossen werden.


----------



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Sieh mal hier nach:
https://mall.automation.siemens.com/AT/guest/index.asp?aktPrim=0&nodeiD=5000562&lang=de


----------



## stricky (2 September 2006)

hast du an deinem Vergaserofen gar keinen Rücklaufmischer ? Wären dann noch 2 Ausgänge falls Du Ihn über die Steuerung regeln möchtest ... würde mir auch mal an deiner stelle den bc9000 von beckhoff anschaun - die neuen sind recht erschwinglich, zwar etwas schwieriger als ne easy oder logo zu programmieren, aber versuch macht klug und es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen .... hab übrigens einen Vigas 25s, 1000 liter Puffer und ab Frühjahr dann auch ne Solaranlage aufm Dach ...

gruß stricky


----------



## oek_de (3 September 2006)

Puh, komm gerade vom Musizieren.
Hi Stricky, wie es aussieht bist du bei der Heiztechnik Insider. Hast du einen Plan deiner Anlage?
Meine Anlage hat ein "Bekannter" aufgebaut, der keine Ahnung hatte.
Ich habe einen 800 Liter Kombispeicher + einen 1000 Liter Pufferspeicher.
Holzheizung/Ölbrennerkombination. Die Steuerung und Verrohrung sind zur Zeit Müll.
Der Hersteller hat mir empfohlen den Kombi jetzt nur als Brauchwasser zu nutzen und den Puffer zum Heizen.
Die Kesselsteuerung selbst regelt wann Ölbrenner angeht, Vorlauftemp. usw. nur mit der Puffeladung kommt sie nicht zurecht. Dazu hat mir der Hersteller eine Pufferladesteuerung für 1000 Euro angeboten. Deshalb bin ich hier.Ich lade mal einen Plan mit hoch, wie z.Z. die Anlage aussieht.


----------



## stricky (3 September 2006)

Tach,

kann das Schema leider nicht öffnen ... sind anscheinend fehler drin ... für 1000€ würde ich das nicht machen ! Die Selbstbaulösung wird im Endeffekt nicht viel günstiger ( wenn überhaupt ) du bist aber viel flexibler, vor allem wenn nachher noch die Solaranlage dazukommt !


----------



## stricky (3 September 2006)

Hab mir gerade mal das Datenblatt angeschaut ... hat der regovent denn keine eigene Steuerung ? Wenn ich das schema richtig verstanden habe, lädst du ja auch deinen Puffer mit Öl und Warmwasser geht nicht mit Holz ? Soll das so sein ? Wann schaltet der Regovent denn auf Öl ein ?  Wenn das vernünftig laufen soll, brauchst du wohl ein paar mehr PT100 und mehrere Ausgänge, vor allem wenn die Solaranlage hinzukommt, damit die überschüssige Energie ( wenn der Kombi voll ist ) auch in den Puffer kommt ...


----------



## guluma (3 September 2006)

Hallo oek_de und alle anderen

Hier ist ein interessanter Link.

http://www.ta.co.at/index_prod.htm

Habe dein Hydraulikschema leider nicht öffnen können. Ich habe bei mir aus beruflichen Gründen meine Lüftuns (mit Wärmerückgewinnung).-Heizungs.- Solar.- und Pufferregelung über EIB realisiert.
Wäre nett wenn du mir kurz Bescheid gibt´s was du von der UVR 1611 hältst.
Gruß guluma


----------



## oek_de (3 September 2006)

Hi, 
mit rechter Maus, Ziel speichern unter ... die jpg erstmal speichern. Ist zum direkten aufmachen etwas groß geraten.
Zum Regovent : 
Es ist eine Steuerung vorhanden. Wenn Holzheizphase fertig ist, schaltet sich dann der Ölbrenner ein, usw. Funktioniert auch soweit. Hauptproblem dabei:
Die Erkennung, ob noch Feuer brennt und der Puffer noch bedient wird, wird über ein Thermostat abgefragt das im Kessel(Ofen) ist. 
Das heißt: Solange das Wasser im Kessel über 55 Grad ist, denkt der Ofen er brennt. In Wirklichkeit ist das Feuer schon lange aus und ich blase gerade meine Energie aus dem Pufferspeicher in den Schornstein (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) da der ja noch heiß ist und umgekehrt den Kessel heizt.
Einen Abgasrauchfühler habe dann eingesetzt um dem aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das ist jedoch auch nicht das Richtige. Wenn der Ofen sich selbst drosselt und der Eingang fällt mal ab, überhitzt er durch die Glut die noch drin ist, weil kein WÄrme mehr abgeführt wird.
Meld mich morgen wieder! 
Und DANKE


----------



## thomass5 (4 September 2006)

Hallo,
 nimm weishaupt wrsol2.0 und tune das ganze noch ein wenig für deine speziellen Ansprüche
1. du hast PWM Pumpenausgänge
2. einfach zu bedienen
3. Temperaturfühler sind meines wissens preisgünstig

schau mal auf der weißhauptseite (haben anlagenschemen zum download)und ( loebeshop.de für die preise) soll keine Werbung sein

das Ganze ist für den Anfang das Einfachste.
habs auch damit gemacht und tune nun im 2.Winter das Ganze mit ner 100U noch ein wenig da ich noch ne Gastherme dabei habe.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## oek_de (4 September 2006)

Das mit der rechten Maustaste funktioniert nur im InternetExplorer
@stricky : 
Öl und Holz sind in "Reihe" geschaltet. Die Steuerung dafür hat der Regovent selbst. Der Pufferspeicher hängt parallel am Kombispeicher und wird ab 40 C° zugeschaltet (und leider auch wieder weggeschaltet).

Die UVR 1611 kann alle Funktionen übernehmen, wie ich das sehe. Was kostet das Teil? Glaube aber ein Komplettaustausch der Steuerung ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. 

Auf der WEISHAUPT Seite kann ich nichts entsprechendes finden, nur Prospekte. 

Wie wird eigentlich ein normaler Mischer angesteuert? Geht das auch mit SPS? Dann könnte ich die Lade/entladefunktion des Pufferspeichers besser kontrollieren. Zur Zeit hängt an dem Ventil ein analoges, einstellbares Thermostat dran.

Gruß 
Volker


----------



## Fux (4 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mal so in den Raum gestellt:
Hier beschreibt jemand, wie er eine Pufferladesteuerung mit einer Siemens LOGO realisiert hat. Vielleicht hilft´s.
(siehe Beitrag von "ask" vom 01.03.06)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/de/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=3743

Gruß
Fux


----------



## thomass5 (4 September 2006)

Hallo,
die Weishauptseite ist ja unübersichtlich geworden, sorry
unter folgendem Link
http://www.loebbeshop.de/weishaupt/pd-882785238.htm?categoryId=32

gelangt mann zum WRSOL 2.0 incl. Bedienungsanleitung mit Installationsvorschlägen.

Auf der Seite findet mann auch Zubehör wie Thermofühler...

Thomas


----------



## oek_de (5 September 2006)

Hallo, 
die  wrsol 2 ist wirklich interresant. Schon alleine die Schemen und Anschlußpläne sind es wert dort vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## oek_de (5 September 2006)

Hallo, 
die wrsol 2 ist wirklich interresant. Schon alleine die Schemen und Anschlußpläne sind es wert dort vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## oek_de (5 September 2006)

...interessant


----------



## master (5 September 2006)

Hallo,

habe bei mir zur Steuerung der Solaranlage einen Wago Ethernet Controller 750/841 verwendet. Beckhoff hat ebenfalls entsprechende Geräte im Produktsortiment.
Eine LOGO ist meines erachtens mit solchen Aufgaben Überfordert.
Habe bei mir zwei Pufferspeicher mit 800l (4xPT100 jeweils 1 oben und unten) einen Warmwasserspeicher mit 400Liter (2xPT100 1 oben und 1 unten) eine Viessmann Ölheizung (1xPT100 im Kessel) eine Boilerladepumpe eine Zirkulationspumpe für Radiatoren und eine Zirkulationspumpe mit Mischer für Fußbodenheizung. Zur Aufladungs und Entladesteuerung habe ich in die Rückläufe der Speicher sowie vorm Heizkessel und in die Rücklaüfe der Solarwärmetauscher insgesammt 6 Motorkugelhähne eingebaut. Desweiteren sind PT100 Fühler eingebaut im Solarkollektor, an den Vorlaufrohren der Heizkreise sowie einer zur Bestimmung der Aussentemperatur. Die Raumtemperaturwerte sollen später mal über EIB in den Ethernetcontroller gelangen (entweder über einen neuen Wago Controller oder durch Umstieg auf Beckhoff mit EIB Busklemme).
Programmiert wurde mit Codesys.
Visualisierung ist noch in Arbeit.
Falls ich mal auf einen Holzkessel oder Pelletsheizung umsteige, dann hänge ich die auch noch drann.
Nächstes Jahr kommt dann noch die Kontrollierte Lüftungsanlage dazu, die ich über Ethernet und einen Koppler auch mit meinem Wagokontroller verbinde. Die Lüftungsanlage befindet sich aber dann unterm Dach.
Sämmtliche Ausgänge meiner Viessmann Heizungssteuerung sowie die Brennerfreigabe habe ich ebenfalls auf den Wagokontroller geführt. Damit ist die Führende Steuerung in meinem Heizungskeller der Wagokontroller bei dem sämmtliche Daten vom Haus die mit Heizug, Solar und Lüftung zusammenhängen zusammenlaufen.
Und sowas mit einer Logo? unmöglich!! Mit einer Simatic? unbezahlbar!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## oek_de (7 September 2006)

*erstes Fazit*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme. 
Da bei der Planung der Heizanlage , vor 4 Jahren, grundlegende Fehler gemacht wurden, komme ich leider mit einer kleinen Differenzregelung (welche ich ursprünglich mit SPS lösen wollte) nicht ausreichend weiter.
Eine solche Laderegelung bekäme man  z.B dort : www.ta.co.at  auch schon  recht günstig von der Stange.
Nächste Woche kommt ertmal ein Heizungsbauer.
Schau mer mal..

Gruß Volker


----------

